# Links > Tutorials >  Αυτόματη επανεκκίνηση ταρατσοPC μετά από διακοπή τροφοδοσίας

## Mick Flemm

Αφού σας είπα ρε πως να το κάνετε, βραχυκυκλώνετε το πράσινο καλωδιάκι του τροφοδοτικού με ένα μαύρο (το διπλανό του συνήθως).  :: 

Πάρτε ένα συνδετήρα και χώστε τον  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αφού σας είπα ρε πως να το κάνετε, βραχυκυκλώνετε το πράσινο καλωδιάκι του τροφοδοτικού με ένα μαύρο (το διπλανό του συνήθως). 
> 
> Πάρτε ένα συνδετήρα και χώστε τον


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω αντιμετωπισει αρκετές φορές απο πολύωρες διακοπές της ΔΕΗ.
Δεν τόξερα όμως αυτό. Μάλιστα τελευταία είδα κάποια πατέντα με ένα κυκλωματάκι που δουλεύει με 220 και ρελέ...στο meeting των Αμπελοκήπων!!
Αν όμως είναι έτσι να το δοκιμάσω και τώρα, λογικά πρέπει να παίζει ανεξάρτητα απο mobo. Το πράσινο τι ακριβώς φέρνει απο το PSU ?
Είναι δοκιμασμένο παίζει 100% ;  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά, χρόνια τώρα γίνεται αυτό  ::  

http://www.expresshosting.net/howto/atx ... urnon.html

Το είχα στον κόμβο πολύ καιρό. Το ποιό απλό είναι να πάρεις ένα συνδετήρα, να τον ανοίξεις και να σφηνώσεις τα δύο άκρα του απ' την πάνω πλευρά του βύσματος στο πράσινο και το μαύρο καλώδιο (pins 13, 14 απ' ότι θυμάμαι καλά).

Κάντε το και ως δοκιμή, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τίποτα συνδεδεμένο στο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## Valis

Καλό αυτό αλλά να ξέρεις ότι δεν παίζει σε όλα τα motherboard. Για παράδειγμα παίζει στο firenas αλλά δεν παίζει στο asus A7N8X-Deluxe.

----------


## nicolouris

> Αφού σας είπα ρε πως να το κάνετε, βραχυκυκλώνετε το πράσινο καλωδιάκι του τροφοδοτικού με ένα μαύρο (το διπλανό του συνήθως). 
> 
> Πάρτε ένα συνδετήρα και χώστε τον


Νίκο το είχαμε κάνει με το Βαγγέλη και αυτό όταν το έφτιαχνα σπίτι μου το pc αλλά δεν έπαιρνε μπροστά με τπτ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Καλό αυτό αλλά να ξέρεις ότι δεν παίζει σε όλα τα motherboard. Για παράδειγμα παίζει στο firenas αλλά δεν παίζει στο asus A7N8X-Deluxe.


Δεν έχει σχέση με το Motherboard, είναι στις προδιαγραφές του τροφοδοτικού, αν ακολουθεί το πρότυπο ATX...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Αφού σας είπα ρε πως να το κάνετε, βραχυκυκλώνετε το πράσινο καλωδιάκι του τροφοδοτικού με ένα μαύρο (το διπλανό του συνήθως). 
> 
> Πάρτε ένα συνδετήρα και χώστε τον 
> 
> 
> Νίκο το είχαμε κάνει με το Βαγγέλη και αυτό όταν το έφτιαχνα σπίτι μου το pc αλλά δεν έπαιρνε μπροστά με τπτ...


Βρε μαζί δεν το κάναμε στο τροφοδοτικό που σου έδωσα και έπαιξε ?  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Ναι εννοώ πως το mobo δεν λέει να πάρει μπρος...!!Δεν ξέρω γιατί.
Το τροφοδοτικό δουλευει κανονικά.

----------


## Mick Flemm

GRRR γιατί οι εταιρίες κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους το φελέκι μου ???  ::  

Μιλάμε δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να μην παίζει το συγκεκριμένο...

----------


## klarabel

> Ναι εννοώ πως το mobo δεν λέει να πάρει μπρος...!!Δεν ξέρω γιατί.
> Το τροφοδοτικό δουλευει κανονικά.


Απο το link που έδωσε πιό πάνω ο Mick Flemm λέει ....

"Cut the green wire close to the ATX plug. We are going to use the power supply side of the green wire, so the plug side needs to be capped."

Εδώ λοιπόν πρέπει να είναι η λεπτομέρεια (αν και ομολογουμένως δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα).
*Δεν πρέπει* λογικά να μπεί συνδετήρας επάνω (για βραχυκύκλωμα), γιατί ενώ στην ουσία όταν ο κεντρικός κονέκτορας τροφοδοσίας είναι εκτός του mobo μπορεί να δουλεύει κανονικά και το PSU να ξεκινά στο plugin των 220Volt, όταν είναι συνδεδεμένος τότε παρεμβάλεται και το κύκλωμα του mobo και εκεί μπορεί να διαφοροποιείται από mobo σε mobo.
Για αυτό και στην ουσία το κόβει (cut) το πράσινο καλώδιο που αποτελεί στην ουσία και το trigger του PSU και το βραχυκυκλωνει με το μαύρο.

Θυμάμαι ότι αυτό το είχα ψάξει και παλαιότερα που ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα ATX PSU σαν απλό τροφοδοτικό μιάς άλλης συσκευής και το είχα κάνει (έχει δίκιο ο Mick Flemm ότι είναι παλιά ιστορία, απλά το είχα ξεχάσει ...καταραμένο Αλτσχάιμερ!!)
Να και ένα layout του ΑΤΧ ....

----------


## Valis

> Ναι εννοώ πως το mobo δεν λέει να πάρει μπρος...!!Δεν ξέρω γιατί.
> Το τροφοδοτικό δουλευει κανονικά.


ΔΕΝ δουλεύει σε όλα τα motherboards αυτό το κόλπο, άμα τα λέω μου την λέτε και από πάνω.... δεν έχει να κάνει με το ATX πρότυπο, στο ATX πρότυπο δεν υπάρχει ούτε reference για αυτή την κατάσταση.


Η μόνη περίπτωση να το κάνεις φίλε nicolouris είναι με ένα εξωτερικό επεξεργαστή PIC ή μικρό ρελεδάκι με πυκνωτή.

Πάντως (θεωρητικά) η σωστή σχεδίαση είναι ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ξεκινάει το Motherboard αν γίνει pull down h γραμμή PS_on του τροφοδοτικού εξωτερικά.

----------


## kakis

Νίκο πάρε μια mobo που να υποστηρίζει αυτην την λειτουργία και τέρμα  ::   ::  σίγουρα πολλοί έχουν εδω μέσα

----------


## nicolouris

Όχι, μάλλον θα το κάνουμε όπως είπε ο Valis για να τελειώνουμε...[/list]

----------


## Valis

> Νίκο πάρε μια mobo που να υποστηρίζει αυτην την λειτουργία και τέρμα   σίγουρα πολλοί έχουν εδω μέσα


Σιγά μην αλλάζαμε για αυτό το λόγο Motherboards! ρελεδακι και πυκνωτή σου λέω!!!

----------


## Vigor

> Παιδιά, χρόνια τώρα γίνεται αυτό  
> 
> http://www.expresshosting.net/howto/atx ... urnon.html
> 
> Το είχα στον κόμβο πολύ καιρό. Το ποιό απλό είναι να πάρεις ένα συνδετήρα, να τον ανοίξεις και να σφηνώσεις τα δύο άκρα του απ' την πάνω πλευρά του βύσματος στο πράσινο και το μαύρο καλώδιο (pins 13, 14 απ' ότι θυμάμαι καλά).
> 
> Κάντε το και ως δοκιμή, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τίποτα συνδεδεμένο στο τροφοδοτικό.


Από το παραπάνω link:



> Cut the green wire close to the ATX plug. We are going to use the power supply side of the green wire, so *the plug side needs to be capped*.


Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως από το πράσινο καλώδιο (το οποίο κόβουμε) η μεριά που είναι στον connector μένει στον "αέρα" και θέλει και θερμοσυστελλόμενο για να μην υπάρξει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.
Άρα το pin 14 είναι στον αέρα (δεν συνδέεται πλέον με το πράσινο καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού) και το πράσινο καλώδιο γίνεται σώμα με το γειτονικό του μαύρο, το οποίο καταλήγει στο pin 13.

Σωστά?

Valis βοήθεια, σε παρακαλώ...  ::

----------


## Valis

> Σωστά?
> 
> Valis βοήθεια, σε παρακαλώ...


Ναι μια χαρά τα λες. Εγώ θα έβγαζα το το πιν απο το βύσμα και θα δοκίμαζα πρώτα αν ξεκινάει το motherboard έτσι και μετά θα το έκοβα. Υπάρχουν motherboards που δεν ξεκινάνε έτσι. 

Αν όλα είναι οκ τότε κόψε το καλώδιο πολύ κοντά στο πινάκι και δεν θα έχεις τίποτα να περισσεύει που να μπορεί να βραχυκυκλώσει. 

Για θερμοσυστελλόμενα κλπ κλπ ξέρεις τον δρόμο  :: 

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## kakis

Ρε παιδιά έχω μάθει ότι υπάρχει ένα kit, νομίζω πως λέγεται κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης (κάτι με ενα πυκνωτή που αποφορτίζεται κλπ.-δεν γνωρίζω απ'αυτά...) 

1.Έτσι λέγεται;
2.Υπάρχει έτοιμο;
3.Πόσο περίπου κάνει;

Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει, ευχαριστώ.

Βαρέθηκα να πηγαίνω να το ανοίγω κάθε φορά που πέφτει το ρεύμα...

----------


## nicolouris

> Ρε παιδιά έχω μάθει ότι υπάρχει ένα kit, νομίζω πως λέγεται κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης (κάτι με ενα πυκνωτή που αποφορτίζεται κλπ.-δεν γνωρίζω απ'αυτά...) 
> 
> 1.Έτσι λέγεται;
> 2.Υπάρχει έτοιμο;
> 3.Πόσο περίπου κάνει;
> 
> Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει, ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Βαρέθηκα να πηγαίνω να το ανοίγω κάθε φορά που πέφτει το ρεύμα...



Δεν πειράζει καλό είναι για να κάνεις και δίαιτα...και μάλιστα θα πω να καταργήσουν και το ανσασέρ για να πηγαίνεις με τα σκαλιά!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> Ρε παιδιά έχω μάθει ότι υπάρχει ένα kit, νομίζω πως λέγεται κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης (κάτι με ενα πυκνωτή που αποφορτίζεται κλπ.-δεν γνωρίζω απ'αυτά...) 
> 
> 1.Έτσι λέγεται;
> 2.Υπάρχει έτοιμο;
> 3.Πόσο περίπου κάνει;
> 
> Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει, ευχαριστώ.
> ...



Θα βάλω γέφυρα στην ταράτσα μου να πηγαίνω από 'κεί  ::   ::  

Πέρα απ'την πλάκα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι, δεν θα μαλακιζόμαστε κάθε φορά που πέφτει το ρεύμα...  ::

----------


## nikpet

Προήλθε από εδώ:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9610 (Internet)
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9610 (Wireless)


credits at Vigor!  ::

----------


## lakis

Τροφοδοτώ το ταρατσοPC με switch 220VΑC με έξοδο ρυθμιζόμενη από 12 έως 14VDC -5Α και στη συνέχεια υπάρχει ένα pico τροφοδοτικό στη μητρική 12/32VDC.
Σκέφτομαι να παρεμβάλω μιά μπαταρία μολύβδου ζελέ, αλλά θα πρέπει να παρεμβάλω κι' ένα κύκλωμα για την προστασία της από υπερφόρτιση και ένα ρυμιστή ώστε να μην πηγαίνουν πάνω από 3Α στην μπαταρία. Το σύστημα θα λειτουργεί on line.
Υπάρχει κάτι έτοιμο;
Στην αγορά έχω βρεί τους ρυθμιστές για φόρτωση μπαταριών από Φ/Β στα 4Α. Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό.

----------


## KYROS

Υπάρχει σε kit αυτό
http://www.smartkit.gr/click.php?thepid ... =24&lang=1

Και για κατασκευές αυτά
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/car_12v_ ... harger.htm
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects ... index.html

----------


## lakis

UPS συνεχούς ρεύματος 
ψάχνοντας κάποτε το διαδίκτυο βρήκα ένα UPS συνεχούς ρεύματος. 
Αν θυμάμαι κάπου στην αμερική. Υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο και στην ευρώπη. 
Ο λόγος που προμηθεύτηκα pico 12/32VDC είναι για να αντιμετωπίσω ενδεχόμενη πτώση τάσης από τα καλώδια. Αν και κατόπιν μέτρησης δεν παρτήρησα κάτι σοβαρό (χρησιμοποιώ 2,5mm2-6m).

----------


## noisyjohn

κάτι σαν αυτό;
ροή ρεύματος , κλείνει το relay μέχρι να φορτιστεί ο πυκνωτής σε κάποια τιμή V
στη συνέχεια στους ακροδέκτες του πηνίου η τάση γίνεται < 8 V και το relay ανοίγει. Τιμές εντελώς ενδεικτικές



```
       +------ 15 V
       |
      +-+
      | |  αντίσταση 220 Ω
      +-+
       |
       | reed relay 12V
     +---+
     |   |------  προς καλώδια power on
     |   |------
     +---+
        |        +--------+               |
        +--------| 470 μF |---------------| |- GND
                 +--------+               |
```

----------


## ALTAiR

Μπορούμε επίσης μιας και τα περισσότερα router συνδέονται με 100Mbps ethernet να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ένα ζευγάρι(καφέ πχ) που περισσεύει και να το παραλληλίσουμε με το button του power και το άλλο ζευγάρι(μπλε πχ) με το reset.
Απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις:
Το power κουμπί να μην κόβει καμια super duper τροφοδοσία όπως σε κάτι παλιά αρχεία pcάκια και μας τινάξει κανά ρεύμα καθώς επίσης και το ethernet από το router να φτάνει απ' ευθείας στο χώρο που βρισκόμαστε.

Εγώ προσωπικά προτιμάω να ανεβαίνω στην ταράτσα να ρίχνω και μια ματιά.

----------


## lakis

UPS συνεχούς ρεύματος.
Γιά αυτούς που επιμένουν στο συνεχές ρεύμα, νομίζω υπάρχουν οι λύσεις που θα δείτε στο παρακάτω site. 
Το θέμα είναι βέβαια η αξιοπιστία αυτών των συσκευών. 
-Μπορεί κάποιος ειδήμων να μας φωτίσει;
http://www.powerstream.com/12V-backup.htm

----------


## noisyjohn

> UPS συνεχούς ρεύματος.
> Γιά αυτούς που επιμένουν στο συνεχές ρεύμα, νομίζω υπάρχουν οι λύσεις που θα δείτε στο παρακάτω site. 
> Το θέμα είναι βέβαια η αξιοπιστία αυτών των συσκευών. 
> -Μπορεί κάποιος ειδήμων να μας φωτίσει;
> http://www.powerstream.com/12V-backup.htm


1. Θα συνέφερε με χρήση μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου. Ομως αν το κύκλωμα δεν συνδυαστεί με ένα σωστό power down του συστήματος η μπαταρία θα είναι άχρηστη μετά από 3-4 πλήρεις εκφορτίσεις
2. Σε άλλη περίπτωση με ειδικές μπαταρίες συμφέρει οικονομικά; Ενα line interactive 1000VA μπορεί να βρεθεί και με 130 ευρώ χωρίς zero crossover time. Πόσο κρίσιμο μπορεί να είναι, όταν δεν αφορά ένα εταιρικό περιβάλλον; 
3. Αν μιλάμε και για τα επιπλέον κυκλώματα π.χ. shutdown όταν η μπαταρία φτάσει στο 40%, αξίζει τον κόπο για ένα just another UPS;
4. Δεν το κόβω να γίνεται ένα πραγματικό on-line UPS
5. Αν έβρισκα ένα προιόν σε λογική τιμή που να διαθέτει όλα τα κυκλώματα και φορτιστή έστω και με χαμηλό ρεύμα θα το αγόραζα.
6. Δεν είμαι ειδήμων, θέτω απλώς εύλογα ερωτήματα

----------


## noisyjohn

> Μπορούμε επίσης μιας και τα περισσότερα router συνδέονται με 100Mbps ethernet να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ένα ζευγάρι(καφέ πχ) που περισσεύει και να το παραλληλίσουμε με το button του power και το άλλο ζευγάρι(μπλε πχ) με το reset......


Το έχω κάνει, και έτσι τα δουλεύω, απλά χρησιμοποιώ ενδιάμεσα relay. Προτίμησα να μη βάλω καλώδια UTP 60 μ κατευθείαν πάνω στους ακροδέκτες reset.

Υ.Γ. το προηγούμενο κύκλωμα θέλει ένα delay όταν επανέρχεται η τάση ΔΕΗ, ψάχνω για κάτι πολύ απλό (ούτε καν δεύτερο relay)  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Δεκτά όλα αυτά που λες αλλα δεν αναφερεις και τα πλεονξεκτήματα μιας DIY λύσης:
1) Ογκος-χωροταξία: Σε ενα υπαρχον hager με PC μεσα καπως θα χωρεσει 1 μπαταρια, ή και 2, αν σκεφτούμε οτι θα αφαιρεθει και ο ογκος τους κλασικου ATX τροφοδοτικου. Ενα ετοιμο UPS δυσκολα
2) Απώλειες: Το picoPSU (και τα DC τροφοδοτικα που τα συνοδευουν) εχουν πολύ καλο βαθμο αποδοσης (~85%) γιατι ειναι ακριβως σχεδιασμενα για μικρα φορτια, οπως ενας headless P3 router (τυπικο ταρατσοPC awmn). Αντιθετα τα (φτηνιαρικα-παλια συνηθως) τροφοδοτικα Full-ATX υστερουν πολυ σε αυτο και πρεπει να προσθεσεις τις απωλειες απο το UPS. Αφου τελικα θες DC 12V δεν ειναι βλακεια να παιρνει ς 12V απο τις μπαταριες, να το κανεις AC220 και μετα ξανα DC, με ολες τις απωλειες που αυτο συνεπαγεται;
3) Ευκολια τροφοδοτησης με χαμηλή τάση

Μηπως θα ελυνε τα χερια σε αυτην την περιπτωση ενας charge controller σας αυτον που χρησιμοποιειται σε φωτοβολταικα κλπ; (καπου στο φορουμ ειχα διαβασει για αυτο)




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lakis
> 
> UPS συνεχούς ρεύματος.
> Γιά αυτούς που επιμένουν στο συνεχές ρεύμα, νομίζω υπάρχουν οι λύσεις που θα δείτε στο παρακάτω site. 
> Το θέμα είναι βέβαια η αξιοπιστία αυτών των συσκευών. 
> -Μπορεί κάποιος ειδήμων να μας φωτίσει;
> http://www.powerstream.com/12V-backup.htm
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## lakis

O charge controller που χρησιμοποιειται σε φωτοβολτα στα 4Α κοστίζει μόλις 35 ευρά. Π.Χ. Δήσιος ή άλλα καταστήματα που εμπορεύονται Φ/Β.

----------


## [email protected]

Ο charge controller λειτουργει ως "τριοδη" βανα, δλδ συνδεεται και το φορτιο (εδω το picoPSU) σε αυτον; Δλδ με αυτον, μια μπαταρια, ενα τροφοδτικο DC 12V και το picoPSU φτιαξαμε UPS, η τον αυτοματισμο για τη ματαβαση κατα τη διακοπη πρεπει να το βαλουμε επιπλεον; Αποτι βλέπω στο link που δοθηκε για DC UPS (http://www.powerstream.com/12V-backup.htm) τα κυκλώματα αυτα κανουν ακριβως αυτο που θελουμε. Ειναι ο charge controller σαν αυτα;

Σε καθε περιπτωση τα ~10V που βγαζει η μπαταρια προς το τελος της ειναι προβλημα, αρα μαλλον ειναι καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιηθει μπαταρια και τροφοδοτικο 24V και picoPSU που δεχεται τετοια ταση ωστε παντα να εχουμε τουλάχιστον 12V

----------


## noisyjohn

> Δεκτά όλα αυτά που λες αλλα δεν αναφερεις και τα πλεονεκτήματα μιας DIY λύσης:
> 1) Ογκος-χωροταξία: ....


Σωστή επισήμανση.
Για μια γενική λύση αυτά που ανέφερα είναι δεκτά.
Δεν ανέφερα πράγματι τα πλεονεκτήματα για την περίπτωση ενός hager με PC
1. κρατάω την εύκολη μετάβαση από 12V DC σε picoPSU, με σχεδόν zero crossover time
2. την οικονομία χώρου

Παραμένει όμως το ερωτηματικό για το auto power down κύκλωμα. Ακόμα και το MT συνεργάζεται με APC UPS με RS-232 interface. Για Linux δεν το συζητάμε, υπάρχουν λύσεις και για UPS με USB ιnterface. Στη περίπτωση όμως ιδιοκατασκευής, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι απλό που να είναι στα συν της λύσης, το αντίθετο.

Υ.Γ.

Ο charge controller λειτουργεί πράγματι ως "τριοδη" βάνα όπως κατάλαβα Κύκλωμα με σήμα που να οδηγεί σε auto shutdown δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## jvig

Υπάρχει μια λύση με χρήση λογικών κυκλωμάτων (με πύλες AND και ΝΟΤ)

Το ένα από τα 2 pin στα οποία συνδέεται ο διακόπτης του pc βρίσκεται μόνιμα σε τάση 5 Volt.
Όταν δοθεί η τάση αυτή στο άλλο pin (με το πάτημα του διακόπτη) τότε το τροφοδοτικό δίνει τάσεις και στα υπόλοιπα καλώδιά του και ο υπολογιστής ξεκινάει.

Επομένως το λογικό κύκλωμα πρέπει να ελέγξει αν υπάρχει τάση στο 1ο pin και κατά πόσον υπάρχει τάση σε ένα οποιοδήποτε από τα κόκκινα καλώδια των 5 Volt.

Χρησιμοποιούμε τα chipάκια 74LS04 (not) και 74LS08 (and)

Η πράξη που πρέπει να γίνει είναι: ΑΝ { (το pin είναι στα 5 Volt) ΚΑΙ (το κόκκινο καλώδιο ΔΕΝ είναι στα 5 Volt) } ΤΟΤΕ (Δώσε τάση και στο άλλο pin)

Εννοείται ότι αφού εκκινήσει το pc δεν πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να δίνουμε τάση στο άλλο pin γιατί τότε θα είναι σαν να έχουμε τον διακόπτη πατημένο συνεχώς!

Τα πλεονεκτήματα αυτής της υλοποίησης είναι ότι έχει κόστος της τάξης των 2 ευρώ, ότι είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό ( 4Χ4 cm και μικρότερο), ότι δεν χρειάζεται επιπλέον τροφοδοτικό και ότι έχει μηδαμινή κατανάλωση.

Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησα είναι:

1 chip 74LS04 (not) 
1 chip 74LS08 (and)
1 διάτρητη πλακέτα 
2 βάσεις για τα chip (προαιρετικά)
1 πυκνωτής ηλεκτρολυτικός 100 μFarad
1 αντίσταση 180 Ω
1 led (για ομορφιά)
Το θηλυκό βύσμα τροφοδοσίας ενός παλιού και χαλασμένου οδηγού δισκέτας
Το διπλό καλωδιάκι με το φισάκι του που πήγαινε από το motherboard στον διακόπτη.

Ο πυκνωτής σε συνδυασμό με την αντίσταση καθυστερεί όσο χρειάζεται το "πάτημα" του διακόπτη γιατί αν γίνει πολύ γρήγορα είναι σαν να ήρθε το ρεύμα όσο ήταν πατημένος ο διακόπτης (το pc θα ξεκινούσε μόλις αφήναμε το διακόπτη)

Φωτογραφία και σχεδιάγραμμα του κυκλώματος:

----------


## commando

μια χαρα ρελε η καλυτερη φαση και αμα δεν παιξει διακοπτακι κατω απο το utp κ αν παλι δεν παιξει ..ταρατσα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28668&start=15

----------


## jvig

> Υπάρχει μια λύση με χρήση λογικών κυκλωμάτων (με πύλες AND και ΝΟΤ)
> ..............


Παρατήρηση 1η:

Η πύλη AND δεν χρειάζεται αφού αν δεν έχουμε πουθενά τάση σημαίνει ότι απλά δεν έχει έρθει το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ. Δεν εμποδίζει τη λειτουργία, απλά δεν είναι απαραίτητη.  :: 

Παρατήρηση 2η:

Αν είστε άτυχοι, κάποια motherboards σε κατάσταση αναμονής αναγκάζουν το τροφοδοτικό να δίνει αντί για 0 Volt στα κόκκινα καλώδια περίπου 0,5 Volts. Αυτό θεωρείται λογικό "1" από το chip και το κύκλωμα νομίζει ότι ο υπολογιστής είναι σε λειτουργία.  :: 
Xρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια πτώση τάσης πριν την είσοδο της πύλης NOT, έτσι ώστε να "καταλάβει" το κύκλωμα ότι ο υπολογιστής δεν λειτουργεί. Αν αυτό είναι αδύνατο λόγω του πάρα πολύ μικρού ρεύματος ειδόδου στο chip, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο που είναι στα 0V σε αναμονή , πχ το κίτρινο, που όμως είναι στα 12V σε λειτουργία και πρέπει να υποβιβαστεί στα 5V πριν την είσοδο του chip για να μην το καταστρέψει.

Παρατήρηση 3η:

Μεγάλη απογοήτευση να δουλεύει σε όλα τα pc στο σπίτι και να μην δουλεύει στο ταρατσοpc...  ::   ::   ::  


Μόλις έχω χρόνο θα ετοιμάσω το κύκλωμα εξαρχής και θα postάρω το τελικό σχέδιο.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αν είστε άτυχοι, κάποια motherboards σε κατάσταση αναμονής αναγκάζουν το τροφοδοτικό να δίνει αντί για 0 Volt στα κόκκινα καλώδια περίπου 0,5 Volts. Αυτό θεωρείται λογικό "1" από το chip και το κύκλωμα νομίζει ότι ο υπολογιστής είναι σε λειτουργία.  ...


δες μία λύση με schmitt triggers - inverters (π.χ. LS14) στην είσοδο. λόγω της υστέρησης έχουν καλύτερη ανοχή. αν θυμάμαι καλά λογικό 1 είναι για πάνω από 1.4V στην είσοδο.

----------


## Valis

> δες μία λύση με schmitt triggers - inverters (π.χ. LS14) στην είσοδο. λόγω της υστέρησης έχουν καλύτερη ανοχή. αν θυμάμαι καλά λογικό 1 είναι για πάνω από 1.4V στην είσοδο.


Ισχύει και το schmitt trigger σαν λύση αλλά καλύτερα είναι τα ολοκληρωμένα να είναι τουλάχιστον HC ή HCT και όχι LS. (Χοντρικά το schmitt έχει όριο 0.6 ενώ τα HC 0.9)

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....
> Ισχύει και το schmitt trigger σαν λύση αλλά καλύτερα είναι τα ολοκληρωμένα να είναι τουλάχιστον HC ή HCT και όχι LS. (Χοντρικά το schmitt έχει όριο 0.6 ενώ τα HC 0.9)


Σύμφωνοι, αλλά για LS14:
positive-going threshold voltage min 1.5 max 2.0
negative-going threshold voltage min 0.6 max 1.1 (motorola)
HC 0.9 positive, negative going;

----------


## socrates

Help θελω ένα τέτοιο κυκλωματάκι ρελε (αν έχει κάποιος spare please pm).
Έχω κάνει ήδη δύο απόπειρες να πάω να αγοράσω (την πρώτη δεν το βρήκα την δεύτερη είχε μετακομίσει το μαγαζί με τα smartkit οπότε τζίφος), αλλά λόγω ωράριου στο γραφείο δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να βρώ ανοιχτό κατάστημα.

Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα κάνω αλλαγή board.  ::

----------


## Valis

> HC 0.9 positive, negative going;


Απο ON: 

V(T-Max):2.0~2.05 @ 4.5Vcc
V(T-Min):0.9 @ 4.5Vcc

Αν βάλεις ότι το Vcc είναι 5 και όχι 4.5 το 0.9 που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι ακόμα πιο πάνω. Άρα καλύτερα για την συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή.

Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά;


Ερώτηση: μήπως να αφήσουμε τις απλές πύλες και να βάλουμε ένα μικροκοντρόλλερ να κάνει την δουλεια; Είναι πιο έξυπνο, μπορεί να κάνει και λειτουργίες watchdog... Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τέτοιο;

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....
> Αν βάλεις ότι το Vcc είναι 5 και όχι 4.5 το 0.9 που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι ακόμα πιο πάνω. Άρα καλύτερα για την συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή.
> 
> Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά;
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση: μήπως να αφήσουμε τις απλές πύλες και να βάλουμε ένα μικροκοντρόλλερ να κάνει την δουλεια; Είναι πιο έξυπνο, μπορεί να κάνει και λειτουργίες watchdog... Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τέτοιο;
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Χρήστος


Διευκρινιστική ερώτηση ήταν για να καταλάβω τις τιμές που ανέφερες και βέβαια είναι καλύτερα.
για τον μικροκοντρόλλερ εγώ είμαι μέσα. Δεν έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα κάτι που να με ικανοποιεί (και από τιμή)

----------


## socrates

> Ερώτηση: μήπως να αφήσουμε τις απλές πύλες και να βάλουμε ένα μικροκοντρόλλερ να κάνει την δουλεια; Είναι πιο έξυπνο, μπορεί να κάνει και λειτουργίες watchdog... Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τέτοιο;


Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση που μέρος του εξοπλισμού είναι σε κοντινή πολυκατοικία θα ήταν πραγματικά troubleshooter.

----------


## jvig

@ socrates: θα δοκιμάσω την πρόταση του valis και και θα φτιάξω 2-3 αν τελικά δουλέψει. Όταν έχω έτοιμα θα ποστάρω εδώ.

Με microcontrollers δεν θα ανέβει αρκετά το κόστος;

----------


## Valis

> για τον μικροκοντρόλλερ εγώ είμαι μέσα. Δεν έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα κάτι που να με ικανοποιεί (και από τιμή)


Επειδή έχω βάλει στο μάτι την δουλειά των αποπάνω ας το συνεχίσουμε εδώ: 

Ασούρματο: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=451423
Σουρματένιο: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=451423

----------


## Valis

> @ socrates: θα δοκιμάσω την πρόταση του valis και και θα φτιάξω 2-3 αν τελικά δουλέψει. Όταν έχω έτοιμα θα ποστάρω εδώ.
> 
> Με microcontrollers δεν θα ανέβει αρκετά το κόστος;


Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις, μην αλλάξεις τα τσιπάκια σου αν το έχεις φτιάξει! Ένα κόλπο που έκανα όταν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα είναι να βάλω ένα διοδάκι στην είσοδο του σήματος. Το διοδάκι αμέσως θα σου αφαιρέσει 0.7V από σήμα σου και θα σου το κάνει κούκλα!

Σίγουρα υπάρχει και άλλη λύση αλλά μου διαφεύγει τώρα.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## jvig

> Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις, μην αλλάξεις τα τσιπάκια σου αν το έχεις φτιάξει! Ένα κόλπο που έκανα όταν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα είναι να βάλω ένα διοδάκι στην είσοδο του σήματος. Το διοδάκι αμέσως θα σου αφαιρέσει 0.7V από σήμα σου και θα σου το κάνει κούκλα!
> 
> Σίγουρα υπάρχει και άλλη λύση αλλά μου διαφεύγει τώρα.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Χρήστος


Έξυπνο και γρήγορο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jvig

Το κύκλωμα δεν δούλεψε στο ταρατσοpc ούτε με τις τροποποιήσεις γιατί η τάση των 5V στο pin του διακόπτη, "γονατίζει" στα 1,5V όταν πάει να τροφοδοτήσει το chip.
Δεν είναι θέμα τροφοδοτικού, είναι μόνο θέμα motherboard.  ::  

Παρ' όλα αυτά η λύση (μάλλον) βρέθηκε:  ::   ::  

Χρησιμοποίησα ένα τρανζίστορ, το BC 558, και μια αντίσταση 470 Ω (Ενδεικτική τιμή)
Ενώνουμε το μεσαίο ποδαράκι με το κίτρινο καλώδιο (+12V) το οποίο σε κατάσταση αναμονής είναι στα 0V (τουλάχιστο σε 3 motherboards που δοκίμασα) και επιτρέπει στο τρανζίστορ να άγει. Συνδέουμε και τα pins του power switch με τα άλλα δύο ποδαράκια. Μόλις το pc λειτουργήσει, τα +12V οδηγούν το τρανζίστορ σε κατάσταση αποκοπής (σαν να αφήνουμε το διακόπτη). Την αντίσταση την χρησιμοποίησα γιατί χωρίς αυτήν το τρανζίστορ ζεσταινόταν. Λειτουργεί και σε motherboard που έχει 3,3 V στο διακόπτη.


Υλικά:

1 τρανζίστορ BC 558 ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.

1 αντίσταση 200-2000 Ω

Κόστος < 1 ευρώ

----------


## chronosg

Στο δικό μου έχω εφαρμόσει ένα πολύ απλό κόλπο. Αντικατέστησα το διακόπτη με ενα πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτικό (ίσως 10mF) δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς και δουλεύει τέλεια.

----------


## jvig

> Στο δικό μου έχω εφαρμόσει ένα πολύ απλό κόλπο. Αντικατέστησα το διακόπτη με ενα πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτικό (ίσως 10mF) δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς και δουλεύει τέλεια.


Αξίζει να το δοκιμάσουμε!!!  ::

----------


## KYROS

Πυκνωτή ?????

Ας μας το αναλύσει ο ποιητής πριν σκίσουμε τα πτυχία μας. 
 :: 

η προτασή μου για όσους δεν θέλουν να πολυσκοτίζονται.

Σχετικό ling 
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/relay_timer_switch.htm

----------


## fengi1

Εγω παντως σημερα , σε ενα routeri που δε ξεκιναγε με τιποτα 
- ουτε απο το BIOS ουτε ενωνοντας μαυρο - πρασινο ( εδω εκανε το εξης περιεργο : ξεκιναγε και χτυπαγε error και στην CF αναβαν μονο κοκκινο πρασινο και οχι πορτοκαλι LED ) -

εκανα το κυκλωματακι με το 12V ρελε. 
12V στο πηνιο απο την φισα που παιρνουν οι δισκοι ( μαυρο - κιτρινο ) και το power switch στις θεσεις που το κυκλωμα του ρελε ειναι σε ηρεμια κλειστο.

Και παιζει μια χαρα , και με μικρες και μεγαλες διακοπες ρευματος.

KYROS : Σε αυτο το κυκλωμα ( χρονοδιακοπτης 0-5 " ) αλαξα τον πυκνωτη σε 33mf , οπως μου ειχες πει ποιο παλια , για να εχω χρονο 10 min χωρις αποτελεσμα . 
Μηπως επρεπε να αλαξω τους πυκνωτες τανταλιου ;
\

----------


## jvig

> Πυκνωτή ?????
> 
> Ας μας το αναλύσει ο ποιητής πριν σκίσουμε τα πτυχία μας.


Προφανώς εκμεταλλεύεται τα μεταβατικά φαινόμενα κατά την φόρτιση.
Όταν ο πυκνωτής είναι αφόρτιστος και έρθει τάση στο pin του διακόπτη, περνάει ρεύμα για λίγο για να φορτίσει τον πυκνωτή. Αυτό το ρεύμα δίνει και την εντολή για εκκίνηση.
Απαραίτητη βέβαια προϋπόθεση είναι να εκφορτιστεί γρήγορα ο πυκνωτής όταν κοπεί το ρεύμα, γιατί αν επανέλθει το ρεύμα αμέσως θα πρέπει να ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα  ::   ::  
Αν πάντως δουλεύει απρόσκοπτα είναι φοβερή ιδέα!
Απομένει η δοκιμή...

----------


## KYROS

fengi1--- τον πυκνωτή τανταλίου, c1-c2 αυξομειώνεις
για αυξομείωση χρόνου , η το trimmer.

Jvig --- η περίπτωση με τον πυκνωτή είναι τυχαία, και χωρίς 
Θεωρητική βάση.

----------


## chronosg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Πυκνωτή ?????
> 
> Ας μας το αναλύσει ο ποιητής πριν σκίσουμε τα πτυχία μας. 
> 
> 
> 
> Προφανώς εκμεταλλεύεται τα μεταβατικά φαινόμενα κατά την φόρτιση.
> ...


Πολύ σωστά. Χρειαζεται 5-10 δευτ. για να εκφορτίσει.
Μία αντίσταση παράλληλα στον πυκνωτή θσ μειώσει το χρόνο (ίσως 100 ohm).
Ένα ρελλέ 12v θα μπορούσε να βραχυκυκλώνει τον πυκνωτή όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα και να τον εκφορτίζει αμέσως. 

Βέβαια πολλά motherboard έχουν στο BIOS ρύθμιση 
για την κατάσταση μετά από διακοπή ρεύματοσς και με αυτά δεν υπάρχει
κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## KYROS

Τελική κατασκευή delay time relay 

Η παρακάτω κατασκευή προσαρμόσθηκε στις δικές μας ανάγκες.
Το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείτε από μικρό τροφοδοτικό πρίζας 8v 
Οι επαφές του relay συνδέονται στον διακόπτη (button) του PC
Όταν επανέλθει το ρεύμα ΔΕΗ παράλληλα οπλίζει το relay για 1-5” 
(ρυθμίζονται) και επανέρχεται σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας.

----------


## noisyjohn

sorry που γίνομαι δύσκολος, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχει delay και κατά την επάνοδο του ρεύματος. για δύο λόγους

1. Η αγαπητή μας ΔΕΗ συνηθίζει να δίνει τάση για 15-30 sec, και μετά stop. Οτι χειρότερο δηλαδή, την ώρα εκκίνησης.
2. Σε μία μεγάλη βύθιση το σύστημα θα κλείσει και αμφιβάλω αν θα καταφέρει μετά από 100-200 ms να καταλάβει το power-on, θα παραμείνει κλειστό

----------


## KYROS

Υπάρχει μια σοβαρή λεπτομέρεια που πρέπει να προσεχθεί.

Το κύκλωμα πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται σε διακοπές άνω του 1”
Μικρότερου χρόνου διακοπές θεωρούνται βυθίσεις και τα τροφοδοτικά 
PC τις αντιμετωπίζουν (δεν χρειάζεται σε κάθε βύθιση να έχουμε επανεκκίνηση)
Επίσης είναι κρίσιμη και η τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος.
Εάν το τροφοδοτικό που θα βάλουμε έχει υπερβολικό πυκνωτή 
φιλτραρίσματος, σε μια διακοπή ας πούμε 3” το κύκλωμα δεν θα αντιδράσει.
Οπότε και δεν θα ενεργοποιηθεί το PC (οι τεχνικοί καταλαβαίνουν)

Πιστεύω ότι ένα μικρό τροφοδοτικό πρίζας 300mA είναι ικανοποιητικό.


Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η κατασκευή (για την ώρα)
Αφού προσαρμόσω τροφοδοτικό και κάνω τις τελικές εργαστηριακές δοκιμές,
Θα είναι στην διάθεση όποιου μπορεί να την δοκιμάσει στον κόμβο του.



Φίλε noisyjohn για να γίνετε αυτό που θες θα πρέπει να επεκταθεί το κύκλωμα με ένα ολοκληρωμένο τουλάχιστον.
Πάντως έχεις δίκιο, σωστή παρατήρηση.
Θεωρητικά αυτό είναι που ζητάς.

----------


## KYROS

*Μεταφορά της κατασκευής*

*εδώ*
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=33359&p=452011&sid=c02a0da67e2b420dc748f23de3ddd9b4#p452011

----------

